# Can I safely quick-dry using a fan?



## WhiteWidower

As explained in a previous thread, in December I have to leave for a week - exactly the date of 7/8 weeks of flower time, so either I need to leave them near a window sill with only ambient / non-direct light, or I need to harvest early.  I have done some topping, and want to top this evening a second time on a few of the plants, and want to give them about a week or so to recover before I put them into flower.  I plan on making first day of flower on the 21st / 22nd of October.

QUESTIONS:

1.) If I harvest early, can I safely quick-dry in less time with a fan running on high-speed blowing on the chopped buds for 24 hours?

2.) Will the new growth after topping be ok to put into flower after only a week?  i.e. they would be about an inch I reckon in one week after topping.  Will these ends also stretch and grow into flowering or will they remain small bud ends if I put into flower a week after topping?


----------



## andy52

i use a bathroom exhaust fan on a diy dryer that is on here.i leave it in there for 8-10 days though.


----------



## WhiteWidower

...but I thought normal dry time was one week.   Shouldn't I be able to quick-dry with fan much quicker?


----------



## HippyInEngland

Food dehydrator.

oven.

Microwave.

Hair drier set to hot.

Loads and loads and loads of ways to quick dry.


----------



## lbz81

tru using a paper bag...


----------



## WhiteWidower

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Food dehydrator.
> 
> oven.
> 
> Microwave.
> 
> Hair drier set to hot.
> 
> Loads and loads and loads of ways to quick dry.


 
These other ways I don't want to use, since heat may adversely affect the buds.  I want to use fan - and the question was not what different ways there are, but if I can use this specific way for quicker dry.


----------



## subie73

WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> These other ways I don't want to use, since heat may adversely affect the buds.  I want to use fan - and the question was not what different ways there are, but if I can use this specific way for quicker dry.




heat is what quickly drys anything and a fan will hardly make a dent on drying time. you might be able to get a portable heater and stick it behind the fan so it will draw the warm air (it wont be to hot and its not direct heat). that will help just make sure its not moist air.


----------



## papabeach1

got closet? inside of closet is little warmer... and quicker, ,  add some computer fans for air moving,    use clothes hangers..

for quicker sample   get a  brown bag..  rubber band...  the light blub on the ceiling  put some little samples in the brown bag,   use rubber band to hold the bag to the light blub ... yea look danger,  but  for temporary time  keep eye  every 5 min,  see if its smokeable... then u got quick samples!!


----------



## slowmo77

don't strap a bag to a light bulb, it will burn. jmo 

when i need some fast i take a few fresh buds and cut them up like i plan to roll it, spread it out on a plant or something and let it sit out for 48 hours. mix it up after 24 hours. after that time it should be dry enough to smoke. but its not smooth by any means. but its fast and it works.. good luck


----------



## WhiteWidower

subie73 said:
			
		

> heat is what quickly drys anything and a fan will hardly make a dent on drying time. you might be able to get a portable heater and stick it behind the fan so it will draw the warm air (it wont be to hot and its not direct heat). that will help just make sure its not moist air.


 
Yes, I could do this.  I was actually thinking I could place back in my closest with the Metal Halide and put some fans to circulate the air.


----------



## WhiteWidower

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> got closet? inside of closet is little warmer... and quicker, , add some computer fans for air moving, use clothes hangers..
> 
> for quicker sample get a brown bag.. rubber band... the light blub on the ceiling put some little samples in the brown bag, use rubber band to hold the bag to the light blub ... yea look danger, but for temporary time keep eye every 5 min, see if its smokeable... then u got quick samples!!


 
Yes, closet can work too. 

I actually have tried the standard lightbulb for softening up hashish without waste of burning some.  You can hold a bit of hashish up on an index card and gently bend the card around the curve of the bulb and hold there with your hands for about 30 seconds to 1 minute.


----------



## WhiteWidower

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> don't strap a bag to a light bulb, it will burn. jmo
> 
> when i need some fast i take a few fresh buds and cut them up like i plan to roll it, spread it out on a plant or something and let it sit out for 48 hours. mix it up after 24 hours. after that time it should be dry enough to smoke. but its not smooth by any means. but its fast and it works.. good luck


 
Yes, I have tried that semi-fast method of 1-2 day dry of a small bud.  But even faster is to place the bud next to the Metal Halide light for about 5-10 minutes (depending upon size), and if necessary break up the bud like you said before drying to make it quicker and more complete.

Most of my grows I have ended up just very impatient and living off several plants picking a bit each day and regenerating plants on a continual basis, smoking just a little bit several times per day for months.


----------



## samiam7

all those methods might get you somthing to smoke . but you should know it will not be as tasty or potent as prorerly cured dry pot ,good luck


----------



## Ettesun

WhiteWidower said:
			
		

> As explained in a previous thread, in December I have to leave for a week - exactly the date of 7/8 weeks of flower time, so either I need to leave them near a window sill with only ambient / non-direct light, or I need to harvest early.  I have done some topping, and want to top this evening a second time on a few of the plants, and want to give them about a week or so to recover before I put them into flower.  I plan on making first day of flower on the 21st / 22nd of October.
> 
> QUESTIONS:
> 
> 1.) If I harvest early, can I safely quick-dry in less time with a fan running on high-speed blowing on the chopped buds for 24 hours?
> 
> 2.) Will the new growth after topping be ok to put into flower after only a week?  i.e. they would be about an inch I reckon in one week after topping.  Will these ends also stretch and grow into flowering or will they remain small bud ends if I put into flower a week after topping?



:lama:
Decided to pop in here.  I'll let you know what I do when I'm in a rush and you can try it for yourself and see how it goes if you like.
Since the stems dry so slowly, I take all the buds off, leaving only the small leaves to protect the buds.  Assuming you've already hung them upside down, the little resin coated leaves should be wrapped lightly around the buds.  
I lay them out in a pizza box with the electric heater on low blowing toward them to warm them up a bit and help speed up the drying time.  I turn the buds often... several times a day, so they do not flatten out on one side.  It's important to be gentle with them.  When the outer leaves are semi-dry I trim those off and put them back in the pizza box.  Pizza boxes work great because they are flat and have great lids.  The heat can blow over the tops of the buds and not directly on them.
Now you don't want to damage the trics so be gentle with these buds... 
As then dry, close the lid and turn the heater off if the humidity is low...(about 50 per sent or less).  If the humidity is higher you may need to keep the heater going. 
Roll them and smell them several times a day to make sure they are not smelling sour.  If they start to smell sour, open them up and turn the heat back on them.  Keep the heat low enough that you don't burn the buds or the leaves to a crisp...  This works very well in a just few days.   

Note: the potency may not be as good and the smoke will be harsher, so you have to weigh the odds of curing this way.  It is not the ideal way and should only be used if absolutely the last resort.  
The best quality smoke is dried slowly in a low humidity (50 or less)  at about 65 to 75 degrees and dried on the vine so to speak... 
I only use this method when in a real hurry...  which I try to never be...  :rofl:   

eace:


----------



## WhiteWidower

Ettesun said:
			
		

> Pizza boxes work great because they are flat and have great lids. The heat can blow over the tops of the buds and not directly on them.



Do you keep the box open or closed?


----------

